# Bailey or Jennifer



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Based on the response from the "which fictional radio station would you work at" poll, I hereby post the following question... 

Bailey or Jennifer? Those who prefer men may fill in their choice of man from that series. 

Anyone says Mrs. Carlson, that's just wrong. Just wrong.

Those of you who were born after 1980, sorry if you have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

oh, and... Bailey.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

1978 and I have no clue.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Bailey.
When I think of Jennifer all I can think of is a naked Burt Reynolds next to her....and that is a nightmare!!!!!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Based on some breaking news I've just received, I'd like both, please. :lol:


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

bailey ...more down to earth , in a hot kinda way


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hand down (or all over) Bailey. Not even close.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Mrs. Herb Tarlek :lol:










Now for the truth I have to pick Bailey Hands down!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dude I almost said in post 1, no voting for Herb's wife but I like Edie McClurg's work. Even though she'll never appear on the cover of Maxim she's very talented.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Got to be Bailey, as much as I "admire" Jennifer.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

While I really liked Jennifer, Bailey is more my type of gal.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

A one night stand with Jennifer, a long-term relationship with Bailey.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

What the heck are you talking about? :shrug:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah, koji - let me guess... you were born in the Reagan Era (or later), or grew up either outside the country or without TV in your home.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Bailey, aka Jan Smithers' and the magazine cover that started it all for her... Newsweek Magazine in 1966...


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ummmmm, Bailey!


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Bailey. No question about it.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Bailey in a landslide!

I have very few, vague memories about WKRP. I know we watched it all the time in our house, but it's *JUST* out of reach in my memory banks. (born in 77).

A quick search to "refresh my memories", and Bailey wins it going away. Not even a contest, in my book. (and, apparently I'm not the only one looking at poll results!)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bailey, hands down... Or hands up, or however she'd prefer!

Some of you Bailey fans may find this interesting:

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2007/11/09/james_brolin_s_ex_recovering_after_naked


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I hadn't seen this series in a while so I did a search for it yesterday and low and behold WGN is showing two episodes a week. Sunday they are even showing the classic "Turkey" episode.

My college softball team (~1980) was the Red Wigglers.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jan Smithers - there is a name who all but disappeared from the TV scene. The last thing I seem to recall was her being involved in a bizarre automobile accident last year.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Bailey, Bailey all the way. 

She's mine, I tell you, mine!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Bailey? _Bailey?_ Are you guys all mad?

Jennifer. Completely Jennifer. Smart, snarky, and a set of hooters to die for.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This is akin to the Great Ginger/Mary Ann question.
Bailey, of course, for the same reason Mary Ann. The other two come off as all show no go, were with Bailey/Mary Ann you have the "girl next door hey I got a shot".


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You guys can sleep with the girl next door. I'll sleep with the babe.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Jan Smithers - there is a name who all but disappeared from the TV scene. The last thing I seem to recall was her being involved in a bizarre automobile accident last year.


I posted a link to the article about the crash in my post above.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> You guys can sleep with the girl next door. I'll sleep with the babe.


For me it's not "girl next door" vs "babe". It's Brunette vs Blonde. Brunette wins every time.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Also, Bailey has that "I may look like a librarian but as soon as we get back to your place, I will peel you like a banana" look about her.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well this thread has taken a turn that Stuart didn't expe... oh nevermind, he should have known better. :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> 1978 and I have no clue.


1970 and no clue


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Forever Bailey. James Brolin was a _fool_!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

While I'll agree with you on Mary Ann, mostly because Ginger was an airhead, I'm sure glad I'll have less of you to fight off when I get my chance at Jennifer. She doesn't peel her bananas, or at least she doesn't use her fingers.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

reweiss said:


> Also, Bailey has that "I may look like a librarian but as soon as we get back to your place, I will peel you like a banana" look about her.


PLus.....can you see her coming down the stairs the next morning wearing nothing but your T-shirt!


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

amen brother!



Carl Spock said:


> Bailey? _Bailey?_ Are you guys all mad?
> 
> Jennifer. Completely Jennifer. Smart, snarky, and a set of hooters to die for.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> PLus.....can you see her coming down the stairs the next morning wearing nothing but your T-shirt!


I hear that...

Jennifer hasn't aged well. She looks very used up. Her lips are so puffed up she looks like she could suck a bowling ball through a straw.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Surprised no one else brought it up yet... but Bailey can also be called Mrs. Kotter.

And on the Jennifer front.... people with the Incredible Hulk first season DVD set should go take a look at the first season episode that the actress appeared in.

What I'm finding in watching some of my old Hulk DVDs is that apparently some modesty was preserved by lack of quality OTA broadcast.. because there are a couple of episodes where the DVD quality and sharpness is showing some things that I don't think the actresses knew were being shown.

I forget the Loni Anderson episode I'm referring too.. but there's a season 2 episode "Rainbow's End" that has another quite lesser known actress in a couple of situations where I was surprised to see what I was seeing so clearly.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Surprised no one else brought it up yet... but Bailey can also be called Mrs. Kotter.
> 
> And on the Jennifer front.... people with the Incredible Hulk first season DVD set should go take a look at the first season episode that the actress appeared in.
> 
> ...


Although they look alot alike, Mrs. Kotter was played by Marcia Strassman (she was in the 'Honey I Shrunk The' movies).


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

I can unequivocally state, on a scale of 1 to 10 - YES.

(OK, Bailey)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

reweiss said:


> Jennifer hasn't aged well. She looks very used up. Her lips are so puffed up she looks like she could suck a bowling ball through a straw.


 Here's a picture of Loni Anderson in 2007. She looks pretty good to me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

machavez00 said:


>


eenie meenie miney moe....oh such choices.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Based on the poll choices, I'm "supposed" to vote Other (and I DO like guys). But I watched the show each week and in an "if wishes came true" kind of thing (girls do that a lot), wanted to look like one of these women. Sorry if I screwed up the poll, guys, but I had to vote for Bailey.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

LarryFlowers said:


> Bailey, aka Jan Smithers' and the magazine cover that started it all for her... Newsweek Magazine in 1966...


You meet the nicest people on a Honda. For you youngsters out there, that was Honda's tag line back about the time of the Newsweek story. I actually remember that cover. :lol: Of course, I was the same age as her back then, and probably still am.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bailey was a sweetheart.I had heard she was supposedly living on P.E.I in Canada for a bit about 10 years ago when I visited there.She might have owned a shop or something.

The Turkey episode is on WGN Sunday night the 29th.I don't know the time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

reweiss said:


> Although they look alot alike, Mrs. Kotter was played by Marcia Strassman (she was in the 'Honey I Shrunk The' movies).


Learn something new everyday... I would have sworn they were the same person (without looking at the credits of course)... and based on their posted birthdays, are practically the same age even. So at least I don't feel incredibly stupid, just educated!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Marcia Strassman was another sweetheart from "Welcome Back Kotter" & "M*A*S*H".
I wonder what she's up to these days ?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Charise said:


> Based on the poll choices, I'm "supposed" to vote Other (and I DO like guys). But I watched the show each week and in an "if wishes came true" kind of thing (girls do that a lot), wanted to look like one of these women. Sorry if I screwed up the poll, guys, but I had to vote for Bailey.


Actually, I had forgotten about "Bailey".

I have thoughtfully reconsidered my vote and now realize that, since every true love
of my life, including my new love, was a brown-haired girl, I hereby retract my earlier
vote (sorry, Loni) and have cast my lot with the lovely Jan Smithers.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> For me it's not "girl next door" vs "babe". It's Brunette vs Blonde. Brunette wins every time.


Well, if it comes down to Brunette, it would be a tie since Loni (Jennifer) was a "bottled" blonde. I also believe that she had other enhancements, which leads me to understand why older guys liked Loni, they appreciated the _investment_ that had been made in her. You show your age, Carl Spock. Bailey all the way.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

:hurah: 

I'd take Lori Anderson as a trophy wife any day.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> :hurah:
> 
> I'd take Lori Anderson as a trophy wife any day.


Too bad she's a Runner Up trophy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Richard King said:


> You meet the nicest people on a Honda. For you youngsters out there, that was Honda's tag line back about the time of the Newsweek story. I actually remember that cover. :lol: Of course, I was the same age as her back then, and probably still am.


Sorry Richard, she's still the same age she was in 1978, and you're not


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, the magic of television. Everyone's the same age as they were "back then" when on reruns. Valerie Bertinelli , Linda Rhonstad, Sally Struthers, etc....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Ah, the magic of television. Everyone's the same age as they were "back then" when on reruns. Valerie Bertinelli , Linda Rhonstad, Sally Struthers, etc....


Oh dear. :nono2:


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Ah, the magic of television. Everyone's the same age as they were "back then" when on reruns. Valerie Bertinelli , Linda Rhonstad, Sally Struthers, etc....


That second pictures isn't.....no, it can't be....:eek2:


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I gotta go with Bailey. No questions, no second guessing.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I posted a link to the article about the crash in my post above.


I think that qualifies for bizarre.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Both of them at the same time.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> Oh dear. :nono2:


I think the fat lady has sung and her name is Linda. :icon_cry:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I think the fat lady has sung and her name is Linda. :icon_cry:


Oh dear. :nono2:

:lol:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

No more roller skates... :nono:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> No more roller skates... :nono:


Traded in for a wheel barrow.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Now, now, better to be hot and lost than never to be hot at all (oh no he di'nt!)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have one thing to say....Loni Anderson 

Mike


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I have one thing to say....Loni Anderson
> 
> Mike


Wouldn't that be considered two things? Two very BIG things? :eek2:

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good things come in pairs.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Based on my age when I watched WKRP I wouldn't have minded either of them.

Jennifer always seemed to dolled up. I believe we call that a makeup goblin.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

willie_tee said:


> Oh my...that looks like somebody that ate Linda Rondstadt


Looks more like Linda ate somebody...:grin:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of both...









I have to vote Jennifer, but only because Loni Anderson was very nice to me when I met her once in LA.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Ah, the magic of television. Everyone's the same age as they were "back then" when on reruns. Valerie Bertinelli , Linda Rhonstad, Sally Struthers, etc....


Remember Ann Wilson of HEART? Dye her hair blakc and she would pass as a befor and after of LR. How does this happen?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Marry: Bailey
Bang: Jennifer


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

We always bang the ones we love.... :heart:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ken S said:


> Here's a picture of both...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course she was, she's from Minnesota, where people are raised to be nice.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Happy birthday Jan Smithers. Just don't go out and celebrate again in your birthday suit, unless, of course, you're coming over to my house to celebrate.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Bailey all the way.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

Bailey all the way. That's partially how my youngest daughter got her middle name. The people at the local hospital used to have the 'Herb Tarlick Open' every year. It was a golf outing and all the guys had to dress up in Leisure Suits. The women found their best Lucille outfits. I remember one time we were on the 18th green and some kid in his early teens asked his dad what the deal was with everybody in tries. Never mind the gawdy attire.


----------

